# Table mounted Routing -- storage



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

I've been looking at some of the photos sent in by readers and I always note that storage seems to be a problem.

I've recently acquired bits and pieces of another man's shop. To wit, I now have the enviable task of inventorying and protecting almost 100 router bits, some very high end and some pretty cheap, as well as some brass guides. I also acquired a second Hitachi M12V, a Makita laminate trim router and a Makita 3600B "D" handle router. Somehow I've got to store all of this and I'm looking for ideas on what works for you. I don't think a junk drawer full of bits, some in and some out of boxes, will quite cut it. I have to note that I also have heavy duty rail, stile and panel bit sets.

Suggestions with pictures appreciated.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi allthunbs

Here's just one or two way to store router bits safe plus a place for the big ones on the backside of the cabinet...

Plus you will see two ways to store brass guides..

Storing routers is a hard one ,,, Norm A. of the NYWS made a neat wall cabinet for storing hand tools ,that would make a neat way to store routers with swing out shelf to hold them in place and safe way and keep them dust free..

http://www.routerforums.com/router-bits-types-usage/3336-router-bit-storage.html
http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/3360-router-bit-box.html
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/7707-guide-rack.html
http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/table-mounted-routing/2666-hardboard-router-tabletop-555.jpg

==========





allthunbs said:


> I've been looking at some of the photos sent in by readers and I always note that storage seems to be a problem.
> 
> I've recently acquired bits and pieces of another man's shop. To wit, I now have the enviable task of inventorying and protecting almost 100 router bits, some very high end and some pretty cheap, as well as some brass guides. I also acquired a second Hitachi M12V, a Makita laminate trim router and a Makita 3600B "D" handle router. Somehow I've got to store all of this and I'm looking for ideas on what works for you. I don't think a junk drawer full of bits, some in and some out of boxes, will quite cut it. I have to note that I also have heavy duty rail, stile and panel bit sets.
> 
> Suggestions with pictures appreciated.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Mail them all to me, I'll store them for you!

I have a long drawer in my router table with an MDF insert drilled with 1/2 and 1/4 holes that allows me to store the bits vertically. The holes are spaced an inch on center and alternated 1/4 and 1/2. This allows me to put a variety of bits in there and leave room so the bits don't touch.

I also have a similar bid holder that I can take from bench to bench so if I am using more than one bit for a project I don't have them laying on a surface they could roll off onto the floor.

My big bit sets (glue joint set, doormaking set) live in the boxes they came in.

Another drawer has a liner that is drilled to hold the template guides and inserts for the oak park size guides, and the box for the porter cable size guides.

the cabinet of my router table holds the trim router and it's accessories in one drawer, and it can hold one router mounted in the table and another inside the cabinet.

By keeping all the 'router' stuff in one spot it's all easy to find.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

In order to keep those bit edges sharp you must prevent them from banging against each other. This is about the fastest way to ruin a bit. A simple method for quick storage is to take two boards 3/4" thick, stack and glue them. Drill holes half way through for the bits. You can cut these to length to fit any drawer. It doesn't get much easier than that. If you are ready to build a cabinet to store router's and supplies here are a couple of good ideas: Check out the base for the Router Workshop table. It is a very simple, easy to build box to set the router table on. Inside you can mount a board vertically and cut dado's into it and the side board for slide in shelves. If you duplicate the size of the guide bushing and bit trays in the table you will have lots of trays that can be swapped out easily. Leave a tall space on the side for your circle cutting jig and fences. Build boxes for each router that can be stacked in the bottom of the cabinet. Visit www.shopnotes.com for other storage ideas. Many magazines also offer storage ideas on their web sites. You are not alone in the quest for good router storage ideas. I will be building a cabinet soon and will include plans and photos. The best thing about building your own design is you can take excellent ideas from Bob and Rick, BJ and other sites to create the perfect solution for you.


----------



## jimniven (Jul 18, 2009)

Cupboards are quick to make but I have found that drawers that slide out are far easier to access and you get a top down view of all your router bits. The neat thing about sliding drawers is that they can be shallow (just the minimum height which means you can often get 4 or 5 shallow drawers in a small height. Everything in its own place without having to move anything out of the way. Also very easy to see what's missing. For old guys like me easy access is always a bonus.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a small wall mounted cabinet with 2 hinged doors that hold most of my 100 plus bits and router guides. I have run out of space as I now have too many bits. Space is at a premium, but you need to be organised.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I now have too many bits."

They tell me that e Bay is where one solves that kind of problem Mike!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

*DIY Bit Storage Plan (attached)*

I've attached make-it-yourself modular router bit storage plans from Wood magazine that uses nothing but scraps of MDF. Each bit mounts into its own 1-1/4", 2-1/2" or 3-3/4" piece of MDF. This would let you place two 3-1/2" bits side-by-side without considering what's next to it. You can mix and match 1/4", metric and 1/2" bits side-by-side. With this design the bits stand vertical, supported by their stem which is resting inside a hole drilled into the MDF. They also show it as a way to store dremel bits. It looks like a great way to use up odd pieces of MDF. 

After my table saw gets delivered (tomorrow!) and I get it set up i''ll start cutting some MDF to make my table. I can tell you how some of my smaller scraps are going to be used.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have become a big fan of using magnets. I get mine from:
PowerMagnetStore .com - Suppliers of NdFeB , Neodymium , Neo , NIB , rare earth magnets and magnetic accessories


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

harrysin said:


> "I now have too many bits."
> 
> They tell me that e Bay is where one solves that kind of problem Mike!


How is it possible to have "too many bits?" Fie upon your house for such sacrilege Harry! Even the suggestion of orphaned bits makes me cry.

Allthunbs


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Ron, I was only trying to be helpful to Mike, he is a man who says what he means and means what he says, and HE stated that he had too many bits.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I only have too many bits for my present storage solution. That is being changed. "You can never have too many handbags" says my wife!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Lucky you Mike. Mine says, "You can't have to many pairs of shoes."


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Ron, I was only trying to be helpful to Mike, he is a man who says what he means and means what he says, and HE stated that he had too many bits.


As the senior and most respected member here, you're supposed to lead by example. You should have demonstrated to Mike your poise and good manners by showing him your advanced storage system that has come about by many years of research and experimentation and now refined to an instant access, condition testing indexing system that allows for all manner of bits to be infinitely inventoried for just that special occasion. gasp!

Ron


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I am working on a system that is similar to a typewriter keyboard. The "key" will have a picture and description of the bit and the bit will pop up slightly from it's holder for access.


----------

